# Not much new news about sales dates in the US



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Talked to my dealer GM yesterday. Dealers have no official sales dates yet. Expect Summer start for sale of the 2016 Mk 3 in a coupe, roadster, and TTS coupe. However, he said all 3 models may not be available at the same time. That is, it may take a few months to roll out all 3 with the TT coupe being first. TTRS coupe sale expected in the US for the 2017MY. No news yet of a TTS or TTRS roadster ever being sold in the US.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Talked to my dealer GM yesterday. Dealers have no official sales dates yet. Expect Summer start for sale of the 2016 Mk 3 in a coupe, roadster, and TTS coupe. However, he said all 3 models may not be available at the same time. That is, it may take a few months to roll out all 3 with the TT coupe being first. TTRS coupe sale expected in the US for the 2017MY. No news yet of a TTS or TTRS roadster ever being sold in the US.


I can't believe how much they are dragging out this launch. MY2017 for the RS seems unlikely, that would be calendar year 2016. RS variants don't make it to the US until 1-2yrs after Euro availability. I'm still thinking calendar year 2017 at the earliest and more likely early 2018.

And since we are getting the RS3 that might go thru a full cycle before we get the TTRS. So RS3 for 2016-2017 and then the TTRS in 2018-2019.

What amazes me more about that is the fact that we'd be talking about a MY2020 car (!!)


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*My TTRS availability info comes from the latest (Winter) issue of Quattro Quarterly*

In their article about the LA auto show they say the TTRS ",,,due here sometime in late 2016."


----------

